# Langstroth Hive Dimensions?



## REDTRACTOR1 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Hive Dimensions*

Most everybody's dimensions are 16 1/4 wide and 19 3/4 long and are 9 11/16 tall with a 5/8 x 3/8 dado for the frames. This is for the hive bodies, illinois or medium supers are 6 5/8 tall and shallows are 5 11/16 tall. Hope this helps you.

Thanks Dwight


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Sprig said:


> I have found these two plans and they have different dimensions?
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/plans/langstroth.htm
> 
> ...


I believe the second set of plans shows butt joint construction while the first has finger joints. This would account for the different dimensions.


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

I use the plans posted here on Beesource. With a 5/8 dado. Everything works just fine.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

REDTRACTOR1 said:


> Most everybody's dimensions are 16 1/4 wide and 19 3/4 long... Thanks Dwight


Not 19 7/8 long?


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

that's the first time i've seen plans for butt joints. i don't see any problem with that with glue and deck screws but i also go with a 19 7/8" length. remember to go by inside dimensions when using alternative joining and or lumber widths.


----------



## REDTRACTOR1 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Hive Diminsions*

My bad should be 19 7/8 brain thinking one thing and fingers typing something else.
Thanks Dwight


----------



## billtex (Nov 28, 2007)

*hive dimensions*

Sprig, try diy plans, the only site that also had the inside dimensions.bill


----------

